# Updates for Phoenix



## Ladybug2001

First Born-


----------



## cakemom

Umm...you have got some nerve girl, starting this thread with no photos! I should come take that baby so I can snuggle him!!
Photos woman!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cakemom

Oh look at you, posting as I was posting!
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tanya

He is beautiful I love paints. How is him and mom doing?


----------



## Ladybug2001

Two Hours Old-


----------



## Ladybug2001

tanya said:


> He is beautiful I love paints. How is him and mom doing?


Thanks, they are good. Lena is finally calming down.




cakemom said:


> Umm...you have got some nerve girl, starting this thread with no photos! I should come take that baby so I can snuggle him!!
> Photos woman!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Geesh, I was getting there. xD


----------



## Ladybug2001

Day Old-


----------



## cakemom

Omg the ones in the blanket!!! 
I really was only pickin on you- he's the cutest baby ever! I'm gonna have to share my stalking Stewie the moose time with stalking Phoenix now!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001

Lets skip to a week and a day old. (Today)-


----------



## Ladybug2001

Meant to post this one earlier but something happened to the link.


----------



## Evansk

Awh! I love the video with him and the ball! The lil red spot on his ear is cute


----------



## Piaffe

He is adorable!


----------



## amp23

He is so stinkin cute!!


----------



## Cacowgirl

He is just way too cute! Congratulations on such a nice colt.


----------



## SunnyDraco

It is going to be a lot of fun to watch him grow up 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wyominggrandma

I want to know why you get to have green grass.. All I see when I look outside is white, white , white.
Very cute, love the ball playing.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl

This is going to be so neat watching this cutie grow up! And I agree you haveng green grass is totally unfair! lol Its mud mud mud here!


----------



## MangoRoX87

WANTS.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sommsama09

Very cute i love his name! Cant wait to watch as he grows up into a handome man...oh wait he already is one haha


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Adorable!!


----------



## banman

i love hoe half is face is sorrel and other half is white, and the half sorrel ear! he is soo cute


----------



## countryryder

Awwww!! He's adorable! Now you've got me all excited for my baby to arrive..


----------



## Ladybug2001

I'm not sure how our grass is green... Where the pictures and video are has been green all winter, though everywhere else is yellow. Haha. Winter is almost here.  Can't wait for the 70 degree weather we are supposed to get Wednesday. I'll get more pictures here soon.


----------



## wetrain17

subbing


----------



## Horselover1215

Wayyy too cute!! He'll be such a handsome young man. Best of luck with him!!


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

He's so cute! *subbing*


----------



## gaelgirl

Subbing for more cuteness!


----------



## mom2pride

Awwww....what a beautiful guy!!! Glad he is okay after mom lost her colostrum!


----------



## xxdanioo

subbing. he's such a cutie!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I think I'm gonna have to pull out the...








on this one!!


----------



## Shiavo

Awww! I'm loving the videos! Thankyou 

He is so amazingly kewt!!


----------



## MangoRoX87

Time for moore peeeectuuuures!


----------



## Ladybug2001

Vet was out today and re-checked his physical condition and did more bloodwork. We are now in the clear and he is done getting a dozen shots.  I'll be getting shots tomorrow maybe. Today I had to work and it was just to late to get anything. Tomorrow I'll be getting ahold of APHA and finding out what I need to do to get a breeding report done, his mom registered into my name, and then him registered. If they say what I think they are going to say, I'm going to have a long proccess ahead of me getting him registered.


----------



## Ladybug2001

Ladybug2001 said:


> Vet was out today and re-checked his physical condition and did more bloodwork. We are now in the clear and he is done getting a dozen shots.  *I'll be getting shots tomorrow maybe.* Today I had to work and it was just to late to get anything. Tomorrow I'll be getting ahold of APHA and finding out what I need to do to get a breeding report done, his mom registered into my name, and then him registered. If they say what I think they are going to say, I'm going to have a long proccess ahead of me getting him registered.


****... Meant shots of him, as in pictures.


----------



## Ladybug2001

Here is some new pictures for all to enjoy. Phoenix is a week and four days old today. He done bonked his head on something yesterday, so now is missing fur on his forehead.

















































The other mare in the picture is his proclaimed "aunt". My mare Ladybug who I've had for 11 years. Lena doesn't like her around him much, this was the first time she had contact with him.


----------



## csimkunas6

Awww, hes a Rodeo in the making with bumping his head! lol Hes so cute!! Cant believe its been a week already!


----------



## canteringhearts

LOL aw! Bonking his head. That is adorable. At least Lena somewhat tolerates him around Ladybug!


----------



## countryryder

Ahhhh! He's so freaking cute!


----------



## cakemom

Yup, still cute!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amp23

He's so cute!


----------



## shandasue

he is so cute! i want to breed my mare. i told my boyfriend i wanted a baby the other day an he was like, wtf??? lol. i forgot to specify what kind of baby.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001

Really? I'm thinking he already is starting to grow out of the cute stage. xD Not sure if we are gonna geld him or keep him as a stallion. Either way I'm going to get him into either cutting or halter. He has potiental for both just based on his pedigree.

Actually, a moment after I took the picture of him and Ladybug, Lena charged the fence and scared Lady off. Poor Phoenix is never gonna get social interaction with other horses they way she is going.


----------



## canteringhearts

Uh-oh. Are you going to do what you did with Lena as you did to get him used to human touch? (I think I read somewhere you had her tied up or something, and let her watch you guys with him). He DOES need to interact with Ladybug, right?


----------



## ThursdayNext

AAAHHH!!! Those legs! Those spots! That little brown tail! OMG he is so CUTE! I <3 foals.

Are his eyes blue? Will they stay like that, or is it like human babies where his eyes will turn brown later?


----------



## sommsama09

Foals eyes are blue, but considering his colouring i would say his would stay blue


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Adorable baby!!


----------



## New_image

Yupp. Keep them coming. I have been stalking foaling threads to entertain myself until our first mare is due. 

He is a cutie!


----------



## Kaibear

Love the pic of him with his "aunty"! So cute!


----------



## lucky2008

Wanna sell him? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilkitty90

ladybug, i definitely say geld the boy! it will make him much more handleable. plus didnt you say thats what happend with the last colt? you had to get rid of him because you left him a stally and he got uncontrollable? i still say geld. it will make his life much easier and less lonesome.


----------



## MangoRoX87

As beautiful as he is, I'm going to have to agree to held him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jessabel

May I squish him, PLZ? :shock:

Too cute. Just... too cute.


----------



## lilkitty90

yup my little colt is the most well behaved and well mannered colt there is/ but once those nuts dropped and he started feeling it, i could barely touch him! and he would bite strike and kick. and as soon as they came off, he was once again SUPER well behaved for his age.


----------



## Ladybug2001

canteringhearts said:


> Uh-oh. Are you going to do what you did with Lena as you did to get him used to human touch? (I think I read somewhere you had her tied up or something, and let her watch you guys with him). He DOES need to interact with Ladybug, right?


He needs the interaction with other horses. The next weekend we have that is warm we might just have to let Lena and him out in the pasture with her. Although Lena charges the fence, she doesn't attempt to kick through it. Also normally Lady is a very dominant mare, she respects Lena and walks off when Lena makes sure she knows she is to close.



ThursdayNext said:


> AAAHHH!!! Those legs! Those spots! That little brown tail! OMG he is so CUTE! I <3 foals.
> 
> Are his eyes blue? Will they stay like that, or is it like human babies where his eyes will turn brown later?


As said all foals are born with blue eyes, normally quickly turning brown. I'm saying the side where his face is white, the eye will definitely stay blue. The brown side is a possibility of turning brown, but he is two weeks old tomorrow, so who knows.



lucky2008 said:


> Wanna sell him?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Uh... Would you buy him for how much I've put into him? ****. Even then, no. xD



lilkitty90 said:


> ladybug, i definitely say geld the boy! it will make him much more handleable. plus didnt you say thats what happend with the last colt? you had to get rid of him because you left him a stally and he got uncontrollable? i still say geld. it will make his life much easier and less lonesome.


What happened with the last colt, he behaved around people who set him straight. Though he would test new people, and even after I told people not to let him bite they would just try and get away from him when he did. Which resulted in him misbehaving more and more.

I won't make the decision to geld him for at least 6 more months. Besides, I will only keep him as a stallion if he has the proper conformation. Though even that might not set it straight. If he stays a stallion, he will be getting some high training to keep his manners in check. Even if I decide to geld him, I think he will be getting that training anyway.


----------



## NdAppy

Geld him. That is all I am saying on that subject...


----------



## AlexS

Ladybug2001 said:


> View attachment 89380


Have you considered changing your fencing for something that is not going to cut his face? 
Or at least moving the hay away from the fence?


----------



## HowClever

Geld him. And I second Alex's post. That fence is just scary, especially when it is supposed to contain a foal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlexS

Ladybug2001 said:


> View attachment 89381
> 
> 
> View attachment 89382


I can't tell, but has he hurt his rear leg or is this just muck?


----------



## bjb

He's seriously one of the cutest foals EVER!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VanillaBean

Uber cute. I love is markings...and those. EYES!

Though I have a feeling this thread is going "downhill"... good luck.


----------



## Ladybug2001

AlexS said:


> Have you considered changing your fencing for something that is not going to cut his face?
> Or at least moving the hay away from the fence?


He didn't cut his face on the fencing, it isn't that type of mark, more like he just bonked it on something.




AlexS said:


> I can't tell, but has he hurt his rear leg or is this just muck?


Its muck.


----------



## SunnyDraco

Any more pictures? He is such a cutey, and probably will be even through his weird growth stages as he reaches his full size handsome self


----------



## Ladybug2001

Alright, I'll settle a few things before anyone gets the wrong idea. I just currently turned 18, I do not foot the bill for any of my animals. (Currently attempting to find a job.) I have almost zero say so about the building of anything. The most I have is giving an example and my father takes it from there. I'm sorry if anyone gets offended by the upkeep of my animals, but we do take very good care of them. We spay and neuter all our cats and dogs. We are currently feeding a stray because we can not let a cat go hungry and she had no intentions of leaving(Doesn't get along with our cats so we can not take her in.).


----------



## Evansk

Awh he's such a cutie!


----------



## CLaPorte432

I. Want. Him.


----------



## trainerunlimited

He is a cutey Lady!!! I think you're right, he is about ready to enter the gawky stage he'll be in the next 2-3 years, lol!


----------



## waresbear

I don't think he's cute at. He is dignified and very manly. Well ok, he was cute in the ball video. And when he was first born. And when he bonked his head. Ok he has a cuteness factor, but he still looks dignified.


----------



## HollyBubbles

awwww *grabby hands* If he goes missing don't come looking in New Zealand


----------



## Skyseternalangel

HollyBubbles said:


> awwww *grabby hands* If he goes missing don't come looking in New Zealand


Yep definitely not here.... :wink:

He looks like quite the dapper chap


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Awww he's still adorable to me!! :smile:


----------



## ThursdayNext

I like the one of him conked out in the grass.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

Is barbed wire fencing really the best thing for a baby?


----------



## tempest

LoveTheSaddlebreds said:


> Is barbed wire fencing really the best thing for a baby?


No, but she already addressed that.


----------



## Ladybug2001

Thank you temptest. I've went through my fencing issue and every other issue I have and why they are continuing.

Moving on, I have a small update. Tomorrow I should have pictures if I have time. Though today we tested to see if we can now let Lena and Phoenix out into the big pasture with Ladybug with out any issues and it went smoothly. Ladybug (normally the dominant mare) has enough respect to Lena to not get to close, the few times she did Lena pinned her ears back and she strayed away a few feet. This makes me extremely happy as I can now let them out in the mornings, giving him more excersize and horse interaction.


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Any new updates?


----------



## karebear444

He's adorable!!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## busysmurf

Ladybug2001 said:


> Alright, I'll settle a few things before anyone gets the wrong idea. I just currently turned 18, I do not foot the bill for any of my animals. (Currently attempting to find a job.) I have almost zero say so about the building of anything. The most I have is giving an example and my father takes it from there. I'm sorry if anyone gets offended by the upkeep of my animals, but we do take very good care of them. We spay and neuter all our cats and dogs. We are currently feeding a stray because we can not let a cat go hungry and she had no intentions of leaving(Doesn't get along with our cats so we can not take her in.).


Darn parents!! They're always getting in the way and messing things up:thumbsup:

P.S. Don't feel bad, there's a huge dent in our barn wall from me banging my head, when my dad gets an idea in his head:shock::wink:


----------



## Ladybug2001

I know I haven't updated in a while, I'm sure everyone is dying for pictures. Though there is some sad news and some good news. Good news is, the little ****** turned a month old yesterday. Also on a good note, he is in the beginnings of learning to be groomed. He will sit still and let me use anything I want on him; curry, soft bristled, desheader (Obviously doesn't work with his baby fur.). Lets me go anywhere on his body with it and my hands, down his legs, his back, his neck... still working on touching his face and ears but we are getting there. The sad news is... I have no pictures. Reason would be, everytime I go out to something happens, like today the battery died in the camra.


----------



## SunnyDraco

Well, there certainly is worse news than no current pictures. We shall wait impatiently to see more of that handsome boy


----------



## lucky2008

You have green grass!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wildandfree

subbing


----------



## Logibear24

Don't worry I know how ya feel about the parents XD they were a wonderful help to me but boy some times the ideas they had
We're just crazy XD really dad? Lol didn't help that he had horses when he was younger and is the horse master now  

I love him he is just way to precious!! Must be fun to have a foal around they are always full of surprises 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TexasBlaze

I have to agree. Geld him. Besides... what if he gets out and covers his own mother? That would be a mess. Do you wanna have to abort a foal just because you want your colt to stay a stallion? Plus he will be MUCH happier as a gelding. He can hang with the girls and not be seperated, forever trying to get through the fences. Trust me. My colt is getting gelded as we speak.. i pick him up tomorrow!


----------



## Ladybug2001

Like said before, we only have green grass in certian places. Though now with the spring like tempertures, 84 degrees, it is coming back again.. which means more mowing for mw. Though, we are in the proccess of building our new house and getting the grass down there to grow better.

This is the second foal I have actually been able to raise and watch grow, I would have to say out of the two, he has been one of the more interesting. At first to get him to come up to anyone, you would have to kneel down, getting to his level. Now he doesn't care if you are ten feet tall, he will come up to you and try and bite your fingers off. So, he is learning what for about biting, he gets a stern no followed by a bump on the nose which continues until he gets uninterested.

I've laid out ground rules, he is not going to end up like the colt I had before. I always, always, told people "Do not let him bite you, if he does, smack him on the nose and keep it up until he stops.". Did they listen? Of course not. I ended up with one rowdy colt at a yearling who no one wanted to come meet because he would scare them off. Phoenix on the other hand, is learning his manners now, wether or not Lena likes it.

She is still being a little over protective of him. Every so often she tries to get between him and me, he just finds a way to get around her. The other day I was out in the pasture, I didn't have no treats so Lena got bored and walked off. At first Phoenix followed her, but I called him once and he turned around and strolled right back to me. His mom was about 40 feet away and neither of them cared... until Lena noticed it when I took him back when I went to go inside.

I believe we are about to start getting his halter on him. When he is 6 months and starting to be weaned I plan on beginning to fully halter break him; standing tied, grooming, leading, trailer. I might also send him to the secondary school I attend that does that as well as round pen training and hot walker. Just kind of afraid who he would end up with a trainer... half of them I disagree with their training method. 

With the issue of gelding him, I'm not sure if he will remain a stallion. Like I said, the only reason I would is if he had solid conformation. If one little thing is wrong with it, he is being gelded. Either way, I want him to succeed and begin something. Just not sure yet what I plan on training him for, but we will see. Trust me, I don't plan on making a stupid decision without a good cause.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

First he is just handsome as can be. Second I'm on the gelding side as you have mentioned you have no say in fencing/building and from the way your fences look there will be nothing to stop him from getting to your mares and possibly hurting your mare and himself on that fencing. Just a thought :]


----------



## NdAppy

Not only that, but do you have his papers or a way of getting his APHA papers? Last we heard you didn't even have his dam's papers yet. I still vote he needs to be gelded. He'd make a great gelding.


----------



## xXSerendipityXx

Aww, those videos of him! That tiny little blanket is just precious - and that ball. OMG HIS EYES. Jeez, I could go on and on forever. You should totally keep documenting his life, and eventually make a scrapbook. It would be so cool! LOL, my mom made some online for all of my siblings and I. Just a thought, hehe. Keep us in the loop! Oh and HES SO CUTE. Just had to say(x


----------



## Ladybug2001

Currently I'm running around blind trying to get a breeding report done so that he can be registered, along with that still trying to get Lena's papers transfered to me, yes you are right. That would be another thing stopping me from keeping him as a stallion. So yes, I understand a few things, which makes me lean toward gelding him. I think he would make a good horse either way, a stunnder at that. He will probably be updated occasionally. You know as they get older, they are less fun to photograph. xD Though, something cool that I do have of him, 6 days after he was born I turned 18. One of my friends took a picture off of my facebook of him and Lena and had it framed, it is amazing.


----------



## lilkitty90

thats awesome that he was born around your b-day. sparta was born just 3 days before my 17th b-day. he is now a 2 year old


----------



## TexasBlaze

Thats so ironic! My colt was born seven days before my birthday too last year. A paint colt lol! Except mine is getting registered as a pinto, due to mom being a spotted saddlebred. O-o


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

My pony's birthday is the day before mine


----------



## trainerunlimited

Any new pics of your boy? We haven't seen him in ages! I would also not keep him a stallion. Your choice, but it is going to be extremely difficult keeping him apart and with you owning his dam, it makes it that much worse if mistakes happen and he gets out. Even if you get papers on him, he isnt going to be papered like I would expect of a potential stallion to be papered. Good luck! Can't wait to see some more pics!


----------



## Ladybug2001

trainerunlimited said:


> Any new pics of your boy? We haven't seen him in ages! I would also not keep him a stallion. Your choice, but it is going to be extremely difficult keeping him apart and with you owning his dam, it makes it that much worse if mistakes happen and he gets out. Even if you get papers on him, he isnt going to be papered like I would expect of a potential stallion to be papered. Good luck! Can't wait to see some more pics!


I have new pictures but my laptop died so I have no way to put them up. Phoenix will more than likely be getting gelded because I have reason to believe he is knock kneed. Plus I'm having issues with the papers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited

Any updates for Phoenix and pics? We love pics!!!


----------



## JustAwesome

> As most of you know my rescue mare that I got back in April put us through a lot to find out she was for sure pregnant.


Good on you for rescuing her! But please geld the foal!

He is very cute and will be a very handsome gelding.


----------



## friesian1

Awww <3
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001

Finally got some pictures. Ended up just uploading them to my mom's laptop, so I can show Phoenix off. Just FYI he turned 2 months old Wednesday. He is getting to be a big ole' boy.









































Continued...


----------



## Ladybug2001

Continued....


----------



## Ladybug2001

These pictures were taken over the period of the last month.. Sorry I couldn't update for a while. He sure is getting to be one heck of a horse. I hope he continues to grow the way he is, he will be a big horse with an amazing attitude Even though he is a stubborn little colt, he has only fully laid his teeth on me once and got popped real good for it. He has times where he tries to bite, but he hasn't actually got to bite anyone but the one time he bit me. As long as his attitude stays in check from everyone who comes and meets him I think he will be a heck of a horse. He has manners of that of my two mares, for the fact he has been around several kids that wanted to meet him, he knows to be gentle. Hopefully I'm not jinxing myself here.


----------



## tempest

Wow, two months already.They grow up so fast.


----------



## SunnyDraco

So I take it that Lena has settled down from being an overprotective mom? He sure is filling out nicely. One more month until he is at that 3 month stage for conformation shots


----------



## Ladybug2001

Yeah. Lena definitely got over her issue. Now he runs between the two girls and can't live without either of them. 

Edit: don't know what's up with the sad face.


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Awww he's so cute, thanks for the update!! :smile:


----------



## MangoRoX87

He is looking so good You should enter him in a few open shows!


----------



## trainerunlimited

Awww, he has really grown! I love his color!


----------



## cakemom

I was holdin strong till I saw those eyelashes!


----------



## Ripper

Nice baby!!!

IMO, he should be gelded ASAP.

He will have a much better life and he deserves that.


----------



## New_image

^ I often wonder if the same goes for men, you know that could offer a much more worry free life for some 

Hes a bulky little fella isn't he! Glad to see recent pictures, thank-you for sharing him with us.


----------



## Ladybug2001

He out grew his first halter fully. Now it is on to a colt halter, I have a hand-me-down one I'm going to try on when I go out to feed. Also, does anyone have any opinions on some kind of sunscreen for a horse with a bald face?


----------



## ThursdayNext

Ladybug2001 said:


> He out grew his first halter fully. Now it is on to a colt halter, I have a hand-me-down one I'm going to try on when I go out to feed. Also, does anyone have any opinions on some kind of sunscreen for a horse with a bald face?


I use scent-free baby sunscreen on my boy's big white blaze. When I bought him he'd gotten a sunburn and his whole muzzle was flaking!  He's not fond of the sunscreen, but he doesn't object too much. And he's a real Princess, as it were, so if the baby sunscreen were objectionable he would REALLY let me know...


----------



## Ladybug2001

I got sunscreen finally. Gave in and bought scent-free baby sunscreen. Let's see how in works. Weve been working with leading him, when we take the girls out we hook a short lead on him. At first he would resist and we would have to let him go, but now he's starting to get the concept. He's about to be three months old, camra isn't working so y'all might not get pictures.


----------



## Ladybug2001

Well thankfully I do have pictures for you all.

To start off, when I went out for a few pictures, this is most of what I got.-








But, I got a few good ones and I'll definitely share them.
















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content
















And the one I absolutely love!


----------



## CLaPorte432

Gosh he's gotten sooo big! Such a beautiful boy!

BTW: Are his peanuts down already? LoL.


----------



## Ladybug2001

CLaPorte432 said:


> Gosh he's gotten sooo big! Such a beautiful boy!
> 
> BTW: Are his peanuts down already? LoL.


He is getting big, but a huge butthead. I need to upload a few videos and share them with y'all. One is of him taking off his mom's fly mask. The most recent one is of him getting a few warning kicks from momma. Apparently both girls are fed up with him biting them. (About time.)

Yes, his peanuts are down. xD Can't you tell! lol.


----------



## CLaPorte432

Well, isn't he quick to mature? LoL.

It's about time those girls are going to teach him some manners. ;-) 

He's so so so adorable.


----------



## Ladybug2001

He had dropped bfore he was a week old. If I remember right our vet checked him the day he got a check up after his transfer. He was very fast to mature. Lol. Three months old and only now is Mom and Auntie gonna start getting onto him for biting. The other day I witnessed him grab hold of Ladybug's flank and bite down HARD. All she did was walk off, not a kick or a bite, which he would have deserved. Though likewise, Sunday I was out checking on the chickens and I heard a firm 'whack', turned around and seen Phoenix scurring away from mom, though only for a minute. Not two minutes later he went back to her and started biting her again, recieving another blow. Apparently Ladybug has limits though, I seen him biting her and all she did was warn him with a snap of her teeth close to his ear. He is not learnin very quickly. He doesn't bite us humans though. He tries and gets a firm smack on the nose, he gets annoyed and goes and bites the girls... I just down get it. Hopefully they will teach him sooner rather than later.


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Awww!! he keeps getting cuter and cuter and has gotten so big too!


----------



## tempest

How old is he now? And do colts usually drop that quickly?


----------



## SunnyDraco

He is a little man already. He is so big and filled out


----------



## NdAppy

When are you gelding him? If he's dropped completely, the sooner the better. 

He's looking great BTW.


----------



## New_image

Aw, so cute, thanks for the update. 

My last colt, in 2005, was the same way. He was dropped after one week old. I wanted him gelded asap and I remember arguing with the vet over that. He said he never gelds before a horse is a full year old and there is no reason to. And I quote "he cannot breed anyway". We ended up agreeing on six months.


----------



## NdAppy

New_image said:


> Aw, so cute, thanks for the update.
> 
> My last colt, in 2005, was the same way. He was dropped after one week old. I wanted him gelded asap and I remember arguing with the vet over that. He said he never gelds before a horse is a full year old and there is no reason to. And I quote "he cannot breed anyway". We ended up agreeing on six months.


Lol that reminds of my normal vet. she doesn't like gelding before the colt is two... Pistol was fully descended at a couple of days old. I called another vet in the area and had him gelded at 3.5 months. Still young enough that his dam would keep him moving during the day and not old enough that he had any idea what he just lost. :lol:


----------



## csimkunas6

Oh my gosh!!! I am in love, he is gorgeous, not that he wasnt before, but wow he is looking awesome!!


----------



## MangoRoX87

If you ever have to sell him, feel free to call me up  ahahaha if you'd let him go!


----------



## Ladybug2001

That's weird. Never got an email that people responded. Lol. He is three and a half months. About to be four on the elventh. He is growing like a weed and still not learning. The other day I was walking to the barn after giving them a treat and he snuck up behind me and but my arm out of no where. I spun around and smacked him on the nose so quickly and hard he didn't know what hit him.


----------



## Ladybug2001

Also, in my post I forgot to say that I have to talk to my vet on what her thoughts on gelding are. I know when she felt both his testicals she talked about how I could help geld him. (Seen it a dozen times at votech.)

Here is a video of him being a butthead, Lena protests.


----------



## SunnyDraco

He is getting so big! At least Lena is laying down some rules


----------



## CLaPorte432

OMG, look at how HUGE he has gotten!


----------



## Ladybug2001

I'm so proud of this colt!!!!

I coukdnt be any prouder than I am with him. The other day I bought a fly mask with a nose for him. He let me take his halter off and put the mask on him. Granted it was to small so I have to send that ne back, but he then let me put his halter back on him hours later. Though all of that is not what makes me so proud. He got his hooves done for the first time today. Days shy of being four months old and he did amazing. He only fought once and it was because he was in a bit of a hole. I think it took us all of five minutes to get him done.


----------



## Tejas

Im proud of you for using that fly mask and getting him used to it already. Thats so awesome. He will need it! Sounds like hes gonna be very smart and looks soo handsome!


----------



## trainerunlimited

Aww, what a cutey! I'm so glad you're liking him! I L-O-V-E the way Lena reprimanded him, that means less work for you, lol. Congrats on him being almost 4 months old already!!


----------



## Ladybug2001

He will be four months old tomorrow, and man he a weed. Keeps the girls on their toes allday long.

For instance, we have two pastures. One large pasture and a smaller one, they are connected by the barn. To get into the small pasture from the large one the horses have to go into the barn and out the other side. Well today I was out mowing and I seen Lena walk off to the barn, Phoenix didn't seem interested and continued to graze. A few minutes later he took off running full speed to the barn, I guess he changed his mind and turned around and ran the opposite way. He reached Ladybug, bit her on the butt and took off toward the barn again. Went around into the barn and out the other side, continuing to run directly at his mom. Ended up running into her and biting her butt, but before he could get away in time she nailed him once more... When will he ever learn.

I have pictures, but I got three really good shots for comformation so they will be going up in that section. Feel free to come and give me some advise.


----------



## AHiddenStar

What a beefcake! :lol:


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Have any new pics?


----------



## Ladybug2001

I have new pictures, I'll post some in a few after my little rant.

I can't seem to undrestand why people can't understand the concept of "DO NOT OPEN OUR GATE AND LEAVE THEM OPEN"

Here is a diagram that I made in my little madness that shows what I am talking about while I go in on my rant.









Alright, so I was minding my own business, eating lunch and watching TV. Heard my dogs barking, but didn't think nothing of it. Ten minutes later I walked outside to throw away some trash, and I see my four month old colt running extremely close to the road. I ran inside, put on some shoes real fast. He went over to the side, where my two mares were standing next to our yard. Some people pulled in our yard and offered to help me, so I went to get their halters while they kept them away from the road. They were easy enough to catch, we put them in the pasture and the people left. I went in and grabbed the dogs and set out to check the fence. It was all up... but our gate that lies behind someones home was wide open... Ticked me off. This happens a lot. I am fed up with it. I'm going to get a lock and put it on it. I mean come on, freaking shut the gate!!!! I can not have my thousand dollar baby running around close to the road. Ugh, why are people morons? Everyone knows there are horses in that property!!! Common sense tells you to shut it!


----------



## Ladybug2001

Here is the pictures that were taken the tenth, a day before he was four months.


----------



## New_image

N'awww I remember when he was just *this* big....


----------



## Ladybug2001

Thought I'd share this picture of when I first put on his flymask.











You can see its quiet small on him, so I took it off right after the picture. Though none the less, still pretty amusing to look at. We are waiting for a weanling/small pony size to come in.


----------



## Tejas

He is so handsome. I am so in love with your boy  . I'm definitely part of the fan club. I wouldn't breed him or keep him as a stud unless you can get the proper registration, and proper fencing/housing structure for a stallion on the property. They pretty much need their own isolated strong built space. .

I can DEFINITELY see why you'd want to keep him in tact, but it may not be best and trust everyone's advice as being helpful and not condescending. I know you're mature enough to make the right decision. These horses depend on you and I can tell you're doing a good job.


----------



## Ladybug2001

I have a question for everyone. Would "Marvel of Flame" or "Marvel of Flames" be a good register name for Phoenix? I'm trying to find a name that has to do with miracle and his name, Phoenix. Marvel means miracle, and flame of course has to do with Phoenix. Though I don't know how it sounds to everyone else. Give me your two cents please.


----------



## New_image

I like it with the s. Marvel of Flames. Not bad!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

He keeps getting cuter and cuter!! And bigger too.


----------



## xeventer17

So, I read your post yesterday about people yesterday, and then just came across this today. I think you need it.

Shut The **** Gate Sign - Horse Themed Gifts, Clothing, Jewelry & Accessories all for Horse Lovers
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001

Haha, love the sign.

Here is a picture from tonight, hope everyone likes it.


----------



## Ladybug2001

*Handsomeness....*

Look at my handsome five month old colt.... Man, I have an awesome horse. 










Granted, he is standing on a hill, but DANG look at that boy's conformation.


----------



## HorseLovinLady

What a gorgeous boy!! Do you have any pics of him without his fly mask on?, I'd love to see his pretty eyes.


----------



## Ladybug2001

I do, but you can't really see his eys. xD I'll get more pictures once it cools off.


----------



## Ladybug2001

Here you go, this is my five month old colt picking on my new horse who is a year older then him. I would blame it on him being a gelding, but I think its cause he is almost his size. xD Talk about "pick on someone your own size". That would be Okie telling Phoenix that. xD



















I feel sorry for my little gelding, at first his only interaction with my other horses was Phoenix picking on him, getting him in trouble with the girls. Then the girls now get along with him, and Phoenix still picks on him.


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Woah is he ever big!! Your gelding is cute too!


----------



## Ladybug2001

Awww, thanks.  I love Okie, I trained him at my school, and he is sweet as ever.

If you wait a minute, I'll show you a video of Phoenix picking on him, where someone told me they make my one mare look tiny.


----------



## Ladybug2001

Here ya go.


----------



## New_image

What a little jerk! 
I have a feeling I'll have one of those in a few months... 

You outta throw a saddle on that boy! I can't remember, did you know who his sire was or did you buy the mare in foal?


----------



## lucky2008

Ladybug2001 said:


> Here you go, this is my five month old colt picking on my new horse who is a year older then him. I would blame it on him being a gelding, but I think its cause he is almost his size. xD Talk about "pick on someone your own size". That would be Okie telling Phoenix that. xD
> 
> 
> View attachment 106922
> 
> 
> View attachment 106923
> 
> 
> 
> I feel sorry for my little gelding, at first his only interaction with my other horses was Phoenix picking on him, getting him in trouble with the girls. Then the girls now get along with him, and Phoenix still picks on him.


_Posted via Mobile Device_
What's on his neck?


----------



## Ladybug2001

I did meet his sire, he was going to his new home when I got Lena. He is Pee Ridge Loudcloud, nice looking stallion.

And yes, he is a jerk... poor Okie getting picked on...

It is a fly collar.


----------



## Roperchick

haha what a bully! hes gonna get a lessson in respecting his elders if he isnt careful!


----------



## Ladybug2001

Yeah, he is a jerk but I don't see him learning. He has taken a few kicks from Okie when he ****ed him off just enough for him to resort to possibly getting in trouble from Lena for getting onto Phoenix.


Wednesday night he got a nail through the bulbs of his heel. So the vet came out yesterday afternoon, he got a tetanus shot, and he has to be on antibiodics and an anti-inflamatory. We also have to wash it twice a day and soak it. Though he seems to be doing a heck of a lot better.


My friend and I were out riding my girls, Phoenix was following us around and he felt well enough he was running and running, bucking and kicking. Just having fun. Watch him!


----------



## dieselcowgirl

He is definitely a cutie. You got lucky with these two. With momma being so malnurished during the beginning of her pregnancy, you got lucky with this lil guy. I am so jealous.


----------



## Critter sitter

wow he is so Cute and mama looks Great you have done wonderful with both mom and Colt


----------



## my2geldings

What an amazing story. Such an incredible looking little guy. Great to see the updates on him. Hope you keep keeping us posted.


----------

